# Back pain and stiffness



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Had bad back pain on and off for the last 6 weeks and its starting to really drag me down mentally,I have been trying to stretch but its too uncomfortable.
Its right down low in my back spreading about half way up. Been sitting infornt of the computer for 20 mins and I am going to have to get off very soon and lay down because the pain is so bad.Been taking a lot of strong ish painkillers but its having little effect.

Also in the mornings but especially after work my whole body just seems to go stiff and painful after some inactivity,so when I get up just getting going can be hard work. I am fine when I get going just stopping seems to bring it on.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're not already doing so, I'd recommend a supplement such as glucosamine, with chondroitin. It attracts water to the supporting structures and helps keep discs hydrated. I've had surgery on my back and take these religiously- if I don't, I notice the difference.

You can get them online or in holland and Barrett. Worth checking with your doctor too.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you injured it in anyway or has it just suddenly started hurting?

What kind of stretches are you doing? I only ask as with modern people, we spend most of our lives sitted, this shortens our hip flexes which then constantly pull on our back muscles causing pain. I get back pain from sitting at a computer all day but normally stretching my hip flexors for a few seconds will relieve the pain almost instantly.

I previously damaged my back quite bad playing rugby, meant some months in hospital so I done some research on the issue. Spines are weird in that they can be perfectly aligned but cuase pain and then they can be really out of line but not cause any pain. 

I would always advise seeing a Osteopath for any back issues, they have worked wonders over the yrs for my many rugby injuries. Professional rugby players are advised to see an Osteopath at least once a month even if their not in pain just to check everything is aligned correctly.

You take your car for a yearly MOT so you need to take your body for one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Had back problems since the age of 16,I did pull something last year in it and that was 3 weeks of torture.
Really been having trouble sleeping at night,having to sleep flat on my back or on my side.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Two words bud......

Cissus quadrangularis

I used this when I broke my wrist, it was like a magic wonder drug. Side effects can include lethargy and it can block pain too well that you may not realise actual body damage.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

What steps have you taken to get ot sorted. 16 is young to be having back problems like this.

Drugs are not the answer. Prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> What steps have you taken to get ot sorted. 16 is young to be having back problems like this.
> 
> Drugs are not the answer. Prevention is better than cure.


I am not 16 I am 23,had problems on and off since 16.
Goes in spells of two/four weeks normaly and its fine for a littler while and then starts over again.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have had spine pain many years and residential Pm pain management for four weeks, you may need to take some medication by the clock, so that your overall threshold is raised before the pain arrives, so that the peaks are less and rather than playing catch-up with the pain you are ahead of the game. Can you take one at night before bed, keep within the stated dose ? 

Pace under the pain, does it hurt more when you cough ? Sitting is not the best start with 10 and increase over time, do all things that make it better and nothing to make it worse. Keep detailing it is a distraction.

Take care, John


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ross said:


> I am not 16 I am 23,had problems on and off since 16.
> Goes in spells of two/four weeks normaly and its fine for a littler while and then starts over again.


7 years is still a long time to have a problem like this.

Again my last suggestion would be drugs. You have maybe another 80 years of life left, do you really want to carry on with back pain without getting to the bottom of the issue. I been through the back pain, I remember I couldnt even sit down, stand up, lay down, no matter what position I was in I couldnt get away from the pain but I got to the bottom of the issue and worked through it. I was told at 13 that I would never play rugby or swing a golf club ever again and if I was stupid enough to do so then there was a high probablity I would be in a wheel chair in my early twenties. Great thing to be told when your 13. I now been playing rugby for 13 years without any problems.

In my view drugs are the easy way out and not a solution to a problem. I would personally see an Osteopath and find out what is causing the pain.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Medication is only one aspect of managing pain and living with the remnants of disorientation and feeling distanced for me is never an easy option. It is mythical to think that any amalgam of medication will address the complexities of chronic pain manifestation and development.

No Pm pain management clinic of which we have many would adopt a policy of increasing medication, the best possible solution is to use simultaneous strategies linked together, finding what works for us as individuals is very difficult and painful. I would agree with Bod that an Osteopath is a progressive strategy in a timely recovery or help from your doctor; I am going back to Pm Pain management and a 26 week waiting list for this specialist help.

Chronic pain does go in cycles and these peaks known as Flare-ups are an integral facet of the condition that requires an enhanced coping strategy until normal agony returns. Car detailing I must be mad, I am tentative holding a buffer let alone using one with a bad back, any good news.

Have a look at http://www.spine-health.com/ Take care John

Ps, I will post some history and credentials in my profile.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have 80 years left more like 8 with the way things are going.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont see you mentioning having been to the doctors and getting further checks. I take it you have been? At the very least you should know what your dealing with after all this time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not not been to any doctors about it,trying to see a doctor up here is like getting blood out of a stone.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds like we had similar problems , I would find that sitting down was fatal as my back would stiffen up and walking was very slow initially until I freed up. I went to Dr and got referred to physio . Lay on floor, keep feet on floor and raise the knees , slowly swing knees from left to right for a count of 20 , it was very stiff and uncomfortable to do.Did this twice a day, 1 year on and vast improvement ( didn't take a year to feel the benefit just been a year since me physio:thumb: )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been trying that but it seems to make it worse.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have started taking Glucosamine and cod liver oil again,I don't know why I stopped taking it because it did help a lot the last time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been trying some stretches on my back and mt spine keeps clicking,I am not sure if thats a bad or good thing.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

A good osteopath, regular pilates class and swimming. Although it can be uncomfortable to move and stretch your back, it will usually feel much better in the long run. Find out if your local gym / leisure centre / village hall has pilates classes. Quite often you will find as many blokes there as women these days, so don't be shy. I dont know anyone who hasnt had significant improvements in back pain from doing regular pilates. Good luck


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh and other thing - do you have tight hamstrings? This can also contribute to lower back pain


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Time for an osteopath Ross. Ive finally relented and will be seeing one next week. Cost is a lot for what you get but does outweigh itself with the fixing of your back issues. Been through the glucosimine / chondroitine and omega 3 oil tablets and regular back stretching exercises and it did me little in return if im honest. You only have one back and its a major key in your life so get it checked bud.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I know exactly what you're going through Ross, sounds almost identical to what I'm suffering although my shoulders are doing it and pains through my chest. My pain is everyday since someone crashed into the back of me 3.5 years ago.

I've had consultations with osteopaths, numerous pysiotherapy and excercises, acupuncture, steroid and anasthetic injections and nothing seems to help  Pain management and dealing with it for the rest of my life they're saying now, can't seem to pinpoint exactly what it is either. I'm only 22, stress and worry seem to make it worse/come hand in hand with it so try and stay positive :thumb:

They were trying to get me on some anti-depressants that you take at night and are supposed to be good for pain?? To be honest I'd rather not as I didn't have a good run with the previous anti-depressants I've had...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Oh and other thing - do you have tight hamstrings? This can also contribute to lower back pain


Yip the back pain seems to be making my hamstrings tight and painful.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

adlem said:


> I know exactly what you're going through Ross, sounds almost identical to what I'm suffering although my shoulders are doing it and pains through my chest. My pain is everyday since someone crashed into the back of me 3.5 years ago.
> 
> I've had consultations with osteopaths, numerous pysiotherapy and excercises, acupuncture, steroid and anasthetic injections and nothing seems to help  Pain management and dealing with it for the rest of my life they're saying now, can't seem to pinpoint exactly what it is either. I'm only 22, stress and worry seem to make it worse/come hand in hand with it so try and stay positive :thumb:
> 
> They were trying to get me on some anti-depressants that you take at night and are supposed to be good for pain?? To be honest I'd rather not as I didn't have a good run with the previous anti-depressants I've had...


Its hellish mate,currently I am suffering from my left healing torn quad muscle/tendon being sore,lower back,tight hamstrings,both knees have been painful,right hip pain and stiffness 

Everybody says go to the doctors but to be honest the local Health center up here is useless,all the staff are very snappy/rude,people that moved up from Glasgow we know said it was easier to see a doctor in the Center of Glasgow than it is up here :doublesho phone up asking to see one is like asking for blood,well thats the way they make it out to be.

Its not looking good for the future at all if I am having these problems at 23,my uncle died at 37 from a lot of health problems and I would not be surprised I am going the same way.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Adlem,
For the most part Pm (pain management) is about you managing the pain with therapy and an appropriate medication strategy, professional support and guidance. Some of the London teaching hospitals, as well as Walton in Liverpool have become world class leaders in pain management. Historically Pm was implemented when everything else have proved ineffectual, it is now suggested that Pm is started at the earliest opportunity, pain of unknown origin is hard to deal with and the less invasive process always used initially.

I had my spine fused with titanium rods in 1990, so have some experience; I also attended a 4 week residential pain management at our local hospital.

Have you seen your doctor to evaluate the next stage?

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pain-medications/PN00044

Take care and good luck. John


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> Adlem,
> For the most part Pm (pain management) is about you managing the pain with therapy and an appropriate medication strategy, professional support and guidance. Some of the London teaching hospitals, as well as Walton in Liverpool have become world class leaders in pain management. Historically Pm was implemented when everything else have proved ineffectual, it is now suggested that Pm is started at the earliest opportunity, pain of unknown origin is hard to deal with and the less invasive process always used initially.
> 
> I had my spine fused with titanium rods in 1990, so have some experience; I also attended a 4 week residential pain management at our local hospital.
> ...


Thanks John, yeah I've been to a few but they all seem to have a different opinion on the matter and how best to deal with it (including some highly rated ones in London) Seems to be a case of physio/excercises inbetween painkillers and just tryng to manage it and the flare-ups. Unfortunately it seems to be getting worse, all the PM/treatments have been a bit on/off as well which doesn't help.

I think the next step will be going back to my doctor again, it doesn't help when it's been between my GP and the Insurance's medical team on/off since the start. They try and say avoid what makes it worse - unfortunately I'm in one of the worst kind of jobs (skilled/manual labour) so I'm in a bit of a catch 22.

Anywho, this is Ross' thread so I'll peruse and explore/pick up what I can from others input :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a very physical job too which is not really helping.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

We have people on the Spine Health web site who have managed the pain they endure for many years, that physical job aspect is not easy where flare-ups are part of that chronic cycle, I have an understanding employer where time off is not an issue. Pain management is a life stye issue, very small changes in how we do things have a big impact on our pain levels overall,medication is only one element in this collective process. Anyone who works under this level of restriction needs encouragement, support and understanding.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> We have people on the Spine Health web site who have managed the pain they endure for many years, that physical job aspect is not easy where flare-ups are part of that chronic cycle, I have an understanding employer where time off is not an issue. Pain management is a life stye issue, very small changes in how we do things have a big impact on our pain levels overall,medication is only one element in this collective process. Anyone who works under this level of restriction needs encouragement, support and understanding.


I'm self-employed so if I don't work I don't earn which doesn't help adding stress. And I can't do a lot of my work, or struggle to with the pain but oh well...

The last sentance rings very true with me, people just seem to think 'oh a bad back, get on with it'

I had a look on the link you posted earlier, Nortriptyline (sp) was the one they were wanting to get me on. I'll get an appointment with my GP again and see :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Please do not be discouraged in taking this medication, it is for chronic pain also, as the Mayo link mentions and a temporary solution to get the pain and yourself to a better place, for managing your symptoms more effectively. 

Getting on with it, is only appropriate when the pain is acute, chronic pain needs professional intervention where pain goes on longer than would normally be expected.
I as you, could see the need for employment change before the pain itself made this imposition mandatory, I like your plan tell us what the doctor suggested, good luck and chin up, you can manage this with help.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

adlem said:


> I'm self-employed so if I don't work I don't earn which doesn't help adding stress. And I can't do a lot of my work, or struggle to with the pain but oh well...
> 
> The last sentance rings very true with me, people just seem to think 'oh a bad back, get on with it'
> 
> I had a look on the link you posted earlier, Nortriptyline (sp) was the one they were wanting to get me on. I'll get an appointment with my GP again and see :thumb:


Yeah the get on with it attitude,I bet they have never had back pain it truly is awful.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It is as you say Ross, many other aspects are also awful, the loss of someone you love or child, depression or miscarriage, cancer and many things, coping is about seeing pain in context, it is understandable to feel angry when a constant condition needs to be tolerated.

Pain is a team event and development of a flexible coping strategy to our new normal or seeking those willing and able to provide help, just talking makes you feel less isolated or helpless, that somewhere others understand how you feel and those daily issues to be overcome.

Detailing is made for my condition where bigger tasks, can be done on a smaller time scale and the distraction itself a valuable tool.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Normally stretching your back isnt the answer, its the surrounding muscles around your back that are "normally" pulling on the back muscles and causing pain. It is extremely comman for people who work in the manual labour industry to have back problems and pain.

There are obviously major back injuries/problems out there but the majority of back pain can be managed with some work and commitment.

You need to find out firstly if you have a major problem or something that is quite simple to fix. If doctors are useless up there (its not just up there, quite a few arent very helpful) then bypass the doctor and go straight to the osteopath. Yes they are pricy but it will be well worth it. They sometimes do specials, I got a private Physio and Osteopath cheap as a went to a late night session for sportmen.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The glucosamine and omega 3 oil seems to be helping with the stiffness but still getting back pain,on top of that both knees have been bad too.
I don't know why my body is in poor shape physicaly,its not like I abuse it at all.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well after a week or two of feeling ok the stiffness,painful back and muscles has returned again. Both shoulders,left hip,both knees,right elbow,lower back
I don't know why i am having so much bother because I am very active,quite fit physicaly ect

Its bad in the morning until I get going then its ok but comes back when I stop working.


----------

